# 15 Years Old First Blog!!!



## Joshparzi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello my name is Joshua Parzivand and i just created my first photo blog. I just made my first post and i am planning on adding something new every 2-3 days. Please check my blog out and let me know what you thing of my picture. C&C is appreciated. The link is joshphotography.blogspot.com.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 15, 2009)

You should provide a link to your blog. It would help.


----------



## Joshparzi (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry about that i now have the link up. Please take a look at my first photo and tell me what you think. I am going to put another one up today.


----------



## ddm1975 (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks nice!  I like that you don't have a ton of wording for each shot, but just enough to let us know a little about it.  When I see too much written on a blog, I just close it.  It would be nice if you put a picture of yourself in the about me section too, I like to see the artist.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I like it! great shots, nice and simple. If only I was as good as you are when I was 15! Keep going like you are and only add spectacular shots every so often. I agree about the photo of yourself but if you're like me... There are very few photos of me around. I'm always the one behind the camera and don't care to be in front . Keep going in the abstract stuff, you're good at it! There's no reason you can't take all types of photos. I live up here in Lancaster California so I'm familiar with Tarzana. I had a friend who lived in Reseda who I used to visit all the time. do you ever go to Woodley Park to shoot?
thanks for posting!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool stuff, Im going to log into my blogger account and leave you some comments, I like your shots


----------



## chadsdphoto (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice Josh. I left a comment on the blog, too, but you are off to a great start in photography. Keep it up and good luck!:thumbup:


----------

